# Turkey Necks



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have read that people feed turkey necks as a meal. Not having seen a turkey neck in my life makes me wonder if the turkey neck has enough meat on it to keep the bone from causing constipation? Should I feed more MM with it? Or just the neck and be done?

thanks


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've gotten some necks that were on the smaller side and I've fed them in combination with their ground blend, but I've gotten some of the huge Tom turkey necks before that were big enough to be an entire meal for all of my dogs.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Alexis. I will have to see how big they are. I will get them today. Trying to find sources for reasonably priced raw in my area. Would like to transition to full raw, but have to get buy-in from the wife.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I get HUGE turkey necks that are a whole meal....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

a tom neck is more bone than l'd want to feed in one meal, l would chunk it in half and feed some muscle meat/bit of organ with it. Pruning shears work great for cutting through them.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Just got the necks...WOW...they are huge and I would agree there is alot of bone there and may result in some constipation. Will feed with meat.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I feed mine as breakfast some mornings, with their egg, yogurt, supplements etc.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I tend to cut those big Tom necks in half, but don't feed any extra meat with them. My dogs are used to some heavier bone meals. I just compensate at the next meal.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

lhczth said:


> I tend to cut those big Tom necks in half, but don't feed any extra meat with them. My dogs are used to some heavier bone meals. I just compensate at the next meal.


So would this be the whole meal? 1/2 of a neck? Doesn't seem like its enough as a meal. 

Tomorrow he will get his first turkey neck (or 1/2) for dinner...He loves raw (but then again, he loves sticks, rocks, CDs, and pretty much anything I put in front of him).


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually feed them with organ and the following 2 days or so are boneless meals however, adjust according to your dog try a half and see how stools are good luck


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I feed whole tom necks 1-2 times/week, but always with organ and other meat (he eats 1.5-2lbs each meal). The next 1-2 meals are boneless. I agree with trying half a neck with some added meat and seeing how he does.


----------

